# Problems with Alpha Pistols?



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

Some here in the past have said they have had problems with their Alpha Starter Pistol. I know of at least 5 people who have the Alpha *209*, most including myself, bought the pistol when they first came out 4 or so years ago. And none have had their* 209* gun break. The folks who had guns break. Was it the *.22*?


----------



## DSMITH1651 (Feb 23, 2008)

I bought the 209 just before the gunx came out, from what I have seen i would like to have the gunx but the Alfa has given me no problems so far. I have 2.5 bricks of primers through the Alfa.
Daune


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

In my opinion, a worthless poc.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

No issues with my 209.


----------



## Mike Smith (Mar 24, 2005)

Bought the Alpha .22 when it first came out. Lasted about 5 yrs then the transfer bar broke. Took it apart. Transfer bar is made out what looks like pot metal. Had kept my HR for back up. Good thing i did. Sending it out this week for repair. Training partner had a 209 version his did the same thing earlier than mine.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Someone once posted on here, that if you used your own pistol it seemed like it was always OK.

It was when the pistol was left at the gun station for all to use as they rotated through from running to throwing is when the trouble arose...

I've had the older H&R converted to 209 and I can tell when the cylinder needs a little extra help turning, probably has kept it from breaking over the years.


----------



## Mike Smith (Mar 24, 2005)

I don't know about that I was the only one that used mine. Except for few exceptions and I always used it in SA mode. Same with my HR. If you could see what the bar looks like broken you might be surprised.


----------



## Mary Shillabeer (Oct 29, 2007)

I had one that never worked from the get go. Sent it back for repairs twice, it still didn't work. It was like the Swallows to Capistrano, it returned to the dealer every Spring. It would work for a few weeks, but then would jam and only “click”. He replaced it with an Ekko .22, but with crimped shells (can't find the non-crimped ones), it is darn near impossible to get the spent shells out. But at least it shoots consistently...for now.

I believe I am cursed when it comes to fire arms! Maybe a GunX is my solution?


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

209 Alpha, no problems to speak of, but I like the GunX better.


----------



## J.D. Penn (Feb 3, 2010)

Well if someone has an Alpha they just can't look at anymore, let me know. I guess junk is better than nothing.


----------



## Connie Swanson (May 31, 2005)

I have 2 Alpha 209s; the first developed an issue where the trigger would not return to normal after firing & had to be manually returned. gave it back to Rob at Zinger, he fixed it for free, has been fine since. The 2nd has exactly the same issue, is at the gunsmith being repaired (not an expensive repair).

The Alpha is now illegal in Canada (Sat nite special replica): I bought a GunX, legal in Canada & there's no comparison in quality--Gun X is wonderful.

Connie


----------



## ousuxndallas (Jul 6, 2016)

Bump. I read a lot of good comments about "Gun-X" products, but a google search turns up nothing. Did they go out of business, or get re-branded?


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Mar 22, 2008)

They went under. A new company started making them. Vic


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

ZEKESMAN said:


> They went under. A new company started making them. Vic


The Charter Arms is the one Zekesman is referencing. Robin Solomon is a source. 574-242-0710


----------



## Ken Barton (Jun 7, 2010)

Alpha 209 no problem but only use single action


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

Charter Arms PRO209 is your best replacement With the GUNX no longer available.


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

Chris Atkinson said:


> The Charter Arms is the one Zekesman is referencing. Robin Solomon is a source. 574-242-0710


Robin Solomon reconditions the classic blank pistols and is a great source for a very good blank pistol.


----------



## djansma (Aug 26, 2004)

I have Gunx serial number 9and 10 and they have worked great


----------



## BrettG (Apr 4, 2005)

I have the alpha 22 and shoot about 100 dewalt Brown blanks through it every week and it has functioned flawlessly. My training partner has the 209 alpha and it has been perfect as well, we just don’t use it as much as the 22.


----------



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

Dave the reason you have both 9 and 10 is because Jeff and I made sure that happened. As far as the Alpha is concerned I had one of the first ones in blued and gave a good friend (the same man Dave gave the #10 Gunx to) the nickel plated version that they only made a short while. My blued one was a POS. The nickel one works great. I have it for the same reason Dave has #10 of the Gunx. Miss that man. Great friend and mentor.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

I have two Alpha 209 blank pistols, one was bought new one bought used. Both broke with only medium usage. One was repaired under warranty the other repaired for $90 which included return shipping. I would not buy another, instead a refurbished NEF or similar from Robin Solomon.


----------

